# [W]: Tau, Dark Eldar, IoB High Elves, Skull Pass Dwarfs, Necrons [H]: Eldar, Cryx, $$



## LordVaul (May 5, 2011)

*I'm currently looking for things for a couple of my 40k armies, but also some Warhammer Fantasy items as listed below: 

WANTS* 
*Tau* 
-Tau Crisis Suits (ideally either unassembled or unpainted - I need to magnetize it) 
-Tau Broadside Suits (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 
-Tau Piranhas (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 
-Tau Hammerhead (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 
-Forgeworld Tau stuff, etc.


*Dark Eldar* 
Please Note: I am seeking only the NEW Dark Eldar model range. 
-Dark Eldar Raider (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 
-Dark Eldar Ravager (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 
-Dark Eldar Beastmaster (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 
-Dark Eldar Razorwing Flocks / Khymerae (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 
-Dark Eldar Urien Rakarth (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 
ALSO LOOKING FOR: Shardnet/Impaler bits for new Wyches 

*Necrons* 
-Destroyer Lord (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 
-Destroyers (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 
-Warriors (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 
-Monolith (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 
-Immortals (ideally either unassembled, or unpainted) 

*
High Elves* 
Looking to pick up your sets of Island of Blood High Elves. Ideally still on sprue, but assembled is fine if they're not painted and not broken/missing parts, etc. Do not want models assembled by kids that used massive gobs of glue or whatever, you get the idea.

*Dwarves* 
Also looking for Battle for Skull Pass sets of Dwarfs. I want to start a Dwarf army so please, let me know if you've got this stuff:
-Dwarf Battalion 
-Dwarf Core Choices 
-Dwarf Lords and Heroes 
Basically anything to use as a good start to a smallish dwarf army. Whatever you've got, let me know and I can look it over anyways. Never know.


I will entertain offers of various Warhammer Fantasy battleforces. Let me know what you've got. 


*HAVES:* 
Slightly older Eldar (~3rd edition) Metal Models consisting of: (will update post w/more minis when I've accounted for them) 
-Fire Dragon Squad w/exarch (All primed black - 7 Fire Dragons, 1 Exarch w/Lance) 
-Striking Scorpion Squad w/exarchs (some painted, others primed - 11 Scorpions, 3 Exarchs, 1 w/claw 2 w swords) 
-Rangers w/sniper rifles (primed black - 12 Rangers, 1 of them has the rare dual pistol configuration) 
-Swooping Hawks w/exarch (primed black - mix of older and newer, 4 Swooping Hawks, 1 Exarch w/rifle) 
-Metal Wraithlord painted in a bone/dark, thinned down purple scheme 
(MORE TO COME - PICTURES UPON REQUEST) 


*Warmachine* 
-Warmachine Rulebook, MkII 
-Warmachine Counters 

I have an entire Cryx army, and really would prefer to sell it all in one go for a discount off of MSRP or trade for a big lot/other army. 

I will look to see exactly what I have, but I KNOW I have the following: 
(Most are primed or merely assembled, a couple have been painted) 

-Iron Lich Lord Asphyxious 
-Skarre, Queen of the Broken Coast 
-War Witch Deneghra 
-Goreshade the Bastard 
-1 Unit of Bane Thralls (I think 5 or 6 thralls, its whatever the box has in it) 
-1 Max unit of Mechanithralls (I think 10 thralls) 
-1 Brute Thrall Unit Attachment 
-1 Bloat Thrall 
-2 Deathripper Bone Jacks 
-1 Defiler Bone Jack 
-1Slayer Helljack 
-1 Leviathan Helljack 
-1 Reaper Helljack 
-2 Pistol Wraiths (Both Different Poses) 
-1 Skarlock 

Again, if the Cryx army goes, I'd prefer to sell it all in one shot or trade it for a big lot. 

*I also have:* 
-AoBR Ork items, ask if interested. (No Deff Koptas though - have nobs, warboss, and boys. Nobz and Boss assembled but unprimed.)

I have a huge bitz box with lots of different IG/SM/VC/Dark Elves/High Elves/Tau/Eldar bits. PM if you need something specific and I will see if I have it. 


-And of course, $$$ via Paypal. 


*Let me know if you've got any of this stuff, and give me an offer of what you want for it. It never hurts to ask questions, so ask away. Once we have a deal I will move quickly on it so we can get this done.* 

Thank you,
LordVaul


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

I've got a dwarf army i'd be willing to sell. I'll edit this post with the exact contents in a few minutes but i think (in 7th ed so the list might be illegal with the new force rules) it was about 2000 points worth, almost entirely core and some ironbreakers.

--------------------------------------------------
Heres what i've got:

Codex
Thorek Ironbrow's Anvil of Doom (Unassembled, in opened box)
5 Slayers (The command box, assembled and unpainted)
3 various other slayers (one plastic from i'm assuming skull pass, two metal, two are unpainted the third has the skin painted, all assembled)
15 Thunderers (Assembled, unpainted)
21 Warriors with Great Weapons (Assembled, unpainted) (Includes 2 distinct models for unit champions)
11 Warriors with HW and Shields (Assembled, Unpainted) (Includes 1 distinct model for unit champion)
7 Quarreler with Great Weapons (Used as Rangers, assembled, unpainted)
5 Standard Bearers (For units, Assembled, Unpainted)
3 Musicians (For units, assembled unpainted)
2 Cannons with Crew
7 Miners (Assembled, unpainted, has banner and champ, one of the musicians could go with them to make even 8)
One dwarf with hammer and beer mug that I used as Josef Bugman

Using Dicebucket prices, scaling down for incomplete boxes (Haven't used this army in about two years, some of its missing apparently... Including the 15 ironbreakers....) i'm getting roughly $250
Let me know what you think, if you need pictures let me know and i'll send you some via pm. Would prefer to sell the whole thing, could maybe do a partial sell.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Pics of Cryx?


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a bunch of dwarves that I haven't looked at in a year. Let me pull them out of the garage in the morning and I'll hook you up.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

ok so I have 47 assorted miners, including two full commands.
40 assorted dwarves including many command models and heroes.
2 Flame Cannons
3 bolt throwers
4 Grudge Throwers
3 Gyrocopters
and 6 Organ Guns

See pictures at 

http://s1035.photobucket.com/albums/a433/karlhunt/Dwarfs for Sale or Trade/

Just found another box that I'll inventory when I can.


No reasonable offer will be refused, take it all or just what you want.


----------

